

How you move this slider will decide your future. - anujkk
http://undoratrace.quora.com/How-you-move-this-slider-will-decide-your-future

======
FlyingCocoon
This post reminds us about saving ourselves from digital GULOTTONY. Lets be
intentional about the intersection of healthy doses of mindful consumption and
habit of creating. According to me achieving 50/50 is ideal. But the bare
minimum, 80% of consumption should lead to 20% production or some sort of
curation online. If you are too good, you produce 90% by consuming 10%

